# sedation for EC



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hi, 
Not sure if you will be able to help or if i am asking the right person but i'm sure you will point me in the right direction  

I have been wondering what the drugs they give you during sedation for EC, i was given both a sedative and pain killer.  The reason i ask is i'm a little nervous about having pethadine or diamorphine for the birth of our baby and wondered if the effects would be the same or similar to the sedation i recieved.
Many thanks
xx


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Charlie,

Usually for EC you get a sedative (midazolam/propofol) and a pain killer, which is usually an opiod of some description ( think my clinic used fentanyl? ) The effects may not necessarily be the same as during labour you wouldn't be given a sedative. The opioids can make you a bit 'spaced' though. It's worthwhile talking this over at ante-natal classes or directly with your midwife to help you get an idea of what would happen and how you would be monitored. Try not to worry about things   Best thing to do with labour is just go with the flow 

Best wishes
Maz x


----------



## charlie61 (Mar 5, 2008)

Thanks Maz, think i'm just a bit of a control freak


----------

